# Cool Combat Footage



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

I hope this works.
This webpage only seems to be working sporadically.
Something for you gun nuts.









It's video footage taken from an Apache helicopter as it shreds a bunch of Iraqi soliders with its 30mm machine gun.

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3 (link in first post the thread)


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm it says suspected iraqi's they werent even for sure LOL damn army blasting people away when they're not even sure!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

wow...that was crazy.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

That was pretty messed up how they kept shooting even while the guy was on the ground wounded. maybe they were carrying a weapon maybe they werent well never know the truth.


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

you know what? it is our countrys buisness, when they attack our home land that makes it our buisness, i served my country what have you done for yours? sit on this board and bad mouth Americans! There doing there job! You have no idea what was going on over there! Our men are being killed every single day bye the people where supposed to be protecting. Do i agree with every thing thats going on over there No. But i dont sit there and talk sh*t about it! so do all of us a favor and keep your antiamerican comments to your self!







And shooting that guy on the ground was probally the best thing they could have done for him, being shot with a 30mm cannon doesnt leave you with much chance of survival, they put him out of his missery.

God Bless America
Semper FI


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

bracksz28 said:


> you know what? it is our countrys buisness, when they attack our home land that makes it our buisness, i served my country what have you done for yours? sit on this board and bad mouth Americans! There doing there job! You have no idea what was going on over there! Our men are being killed every single day bye the people where supposed to be protecting. Do i agree with every thing thats going on over there No. But i dont sit there and talk sh*t about it! so do all of us a favor and keep your antiamerican comments to your self!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes God Bless our armed forces.......








and the Marines....they kick ass...


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

its our right to defend ourselves!!! and the so called "terrorists" have a right to defend themselves ...uhh actually this goes deeper then the sept 11 attcks and way before it. so from my point of view we are attacking and they are defending...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How f*cking heroic









I can't believe people actually feel good watching other people die - oh well, must be culturally determined....


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

myself i am an american and i will admit i am a coward i would rather other people from other countries die so i can have a good life here.


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

Ok this topic is getting out of control now, i dont get my rocks of watching people die, but when i know the sob's could be responsible for killing my friends and my fellow service members, hell yea let them die, that 30mm was to kind!
Now i know all of Canada can't be full of sh*t heads a guess we just have an above average amount on this board! But you know what thats there right to fill that way!
But unlike them we dont sit around and talk about how messed up things are in the world we go and try to lend a hand to man Kind period! Have we always made the right decisions No probally not, but if we dont stick our noses in others problems who is going to? So lets just drop this pissing match and go on with out lives!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I didn't want to reply but..what did iraq ever do to you? how are you defending your country by killing children, woman, older men, and men. From that fortage one guy was handy capped from the way he was walking before they even started shooting-it might've been an old guy asking for help. Bush wanted to attack iraq before even sept 11 happend. And you're making this sound as a war against muslims in general, and from your ignorant replies I have no comments to give. Bush needed iraq's oil, so he went after iraq. Thats the end of this story as no weapons have been found and will be found.

We've seen throughout history how ignorance and power can only go so far before it goes rumbling its leaders to the mud and eventually to dust. Lets see how far will this go.

Whats wrong with Canada, whats wrong with a country that doesn't want war and is respect and liked all over the world. Unlike US which are hated everywhere.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

All I have to say is that none of us were there and I am quite sure that if the US wanted to shoot innocent Iraq's they could take care of it without resorting to apache choppers.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There is a way to responsibly let your feelings be known on a topic such as this. Many posts here did not do that. All the people who have turned this thread into a profanity riddled oppressive piece of nonsense have been warned.

Cheers.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > On a good day, the American Salvation Army can kick the Canadian Army's ass!
> ...


 yeah , Sure ..
Scour the internet and check out our Air force.
95% of our planes are over 30 years old. Most were built in the 50's
Our "jeeps were built in the late 70's early 80's and our guys are dying way too often in these rusting pieces of sh*t.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BTW, in case anyone didnt get it. Show this site some RESPECT. If you have a differing opinion, share it in a constructive and responsible manner. This site is not a place for 5 year olds to publish their tantrums!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Xenon just close it please, or better off delete it. We all just noticed three people get executed infront of us; sadly some really enjoyed and took pride by it-the killing of blind men.

FYI: If this war was one on one, i.e. equal chanced, the US (GOD ALMIGHTY) won't even go to war. Every AK47 would have its signature on ever US kevlar vest.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thread sanitized.

Make me do it again and its closed.









Keep it clean guys!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

All inappropriate flames have been sticken from this thread. If you plan to comment, please do so with respect to all members of this site.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

-


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If it were US soldiers being strafed by Iraqi MG fire, you'd all scream bloody murder, start crying about international rules and Conventions (Somalia comes to mind...): rules and Conventions that all of a sudden don't exist anymore as soon as it suits your own cause?!?









Gotta hate those double standards...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

all this fuss because these people were suspected insurgents....suspected but not KNOWN. Sorry its morbid but thats war.

If we put every emeny to a jury trial im afraid we would lose.

Sorry liberals.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Gotta hate those double standards...


 Yet, Im still proud to be an American!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i have nothing to say.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

did you see them kill that man, eventhough he was injured? okay can someone (a proud to be american) explain this to me? I am going crazy here, he is injured? no weapons, why did you kill him? oh yea a threat to the US?

**EDIT** comes to think about it, he might pick up a piece of rock from the desert and throw it at the apache and bring it down..


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A quote by St. Augustine-"The purpose of all war is ultimately peace."
Yet Albert Einstein surmised this-"So long as there are men there will be wars"

The conclusion is that so long as there will be men, there will not be peace. It is fallen human nature to hate, kill, and make war. It is in everyone of us. Then what do we do? Eradicate humanity so that there will be peace?
An interesting quandry is it not?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> did you see them kill that man, eventhough he was injured? okay can someone (a proud to be american) explain this to me?


 Perhaps you misunderstood me. I meant that through all of this, war or not, Im still proud to be an American. Its who I am. Can I not be proud of that?!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

say what you want but a dead man cant fight back. And if I was there i would the same thing. War is not a game.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> say what you want but a dead man cant fight back. And if I was there i would the same thing. War is not a game.


 So if that was an american soldier injured on the floor, it is okay for the iraqi soldier to pop a 30 cal Ak47 in his brain than treat him and take him as POW?

What would you do?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> BAD ANDY said:
> 
> 
> > say what you want but a dead man cant fight back. And if I was there i would the same thing. War is not a game.
> ...


 POW get tortured. I think the man would have rather died instantaneously than go through days/weeks/months/years of torture.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > did you see them kill that man, eventhough he was injured? okay can someone (a proud to be american) explain this to me?
> ...


 I am not going to tell you what to be proud of, but it is not "required" to be proud of a country just because you were born there or you have their passport. It is every citizen's right to question his government. Then if s/he is statisfied with their behaviour they should be proud-IMO thats freedom of speech.

Veitnamm, Japan (Hiroshima), Serbia and Bosnia, Somelia, Sudan, Afganistan, Iraq, and again Iraq. Whats next? syria?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > BAD ANDY said:
> ...


 And you are the judge?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

that is what i would expect them to do. But this is footage from a chopper not a grunt on the ground. If they were on they would have the ability to take them prisoner. He was probaly following order to take out that gun. Those guys werent sitting they because they thought it was pretty. They were either using it or going to use it. If your going to fight in a war well then you might die.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Do you really believe that the man who was injured would not shoot you back if he was in your position? Hell ya he would of. Only thing you can say is that was inhumane; but guess what, war is inhumane. What if that guy was Sadame Hussein? Would you not finish him off or let him crawl back to his allies to strike revenge. If you watched Saving Private Ryan, they caught some Germans off-guard digging a hole. The dispute they had their is just like ours. Shoot them now or let them walk back to see them come back with an army and give out our location. Lets just say its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

kouma said:


> did you see them kill that man, eventhough he was injured? okay can someone (a proud to be american) explain this to me? I am going crazy here, he is injured? no weapons, why did you kill him? oh yea a threat to the US?


 He was an enemy solider being engaged. If they didn't kill him then, they would have to send ground troops to engage him later on.

Terrorists will get no sympathy from me. I was working in New York on 9/11. I saw the pillars of smoke rising when thousands of American civilians died (some of whom I knew), and for what?


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Its too easy to sit and write about it on a computer screen. We all have to remember while we all have that luxury there are still thousands of troops in and around Iraq who are fearing there lives everyday, because they dont know if the same people there providing food and water for aren't going to turn around and send an rpg at them the next day. Also it is easily forgotten that its not just America involved in this campaign. I got back in July after 6 months in Baghdad and there are Iraqis there that truly appreciate what we have done. There was an old man who would greet us everyday at the gate, in tears, thanking us for ridding his country of Saddams regime, b/c his entire family was killed by them when they tried to flee. I know everyone has the right to there opinion, but Im just asking to take into the consideration that the men and women who have been there and are there take everyone of the comments to heart.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

War is NOT a game, there are no rules in war, what so ever, no matter how hard you try to make it.And basically everyone over there somehow someway is a threat to the US, i dont care who it is


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

so those three, which the one handy capped, were enemies? enemies against an apache









If he was injured he's shoot back? first of all he didn't have any weapons, especially any that would harm an apache. Saving private ryan? American movie-enuff said.

boxer, you said terrorist? so now iraqi had become terrorist? or it is the tv mentality of every muslim is a terrorist? no proof or any mass weapons, or weapons of any sort. Wake up it is about the oil, how come they didn't leave till now?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > kouma said:
> ...


A requirement?!

Im proud of my country for several reasons. However, mainly, where else can you go where you have so many freedoms that our guaranteed to you?! I for one am thankful to live in this country, and therefore proud to be an American.



kouma said:


> And you are the judge?


You saying you would rather be tortured than put instanteously to death. Even if you did make it through the torture BS, think of all the mental issues youd have. How could you really ever enjoy life after that?! Hmm...your perrogative I guess.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kouma said:


> So if that was an american soldier injured on the floor, it is okay for the iraqi soldier to pop a 30 cal Ak47 in his brain than treat him and take him as POW?
> 
> What would you do?


 I think you have a distorted view of reality. I bet if you were popped in the middle of the desert...you would be shooting all kinds of people. That or simply sitting in the corner wetting yourself.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Settle4Nothing said:


> Its too easy to sit and write about it on a computer screen. We all have to remember while we all have that luxury there are still thousands of troops in and around Iraq who are fearing there lives everyday, because they dont know if the same people there providing food and water for aren't going to turn around and send an rpg at them the next day. Also it is easily forgotten that its not just America involved in this campaign. I got back in July after 6 months in Baghdad and there are Iraqis there that truly appreciate what we have done. There was an old man who would greet us everyday at the gate, in tears, thanking us for ridding his country of Saddams regime, b/c his entire family was killed by them when they tried to flee. I know everyone has the right to there opinion, but Im just asking to take into the consideration that the men and women who have been there and are there take everyone of the comments to heart.











finally someone actually showing good news.

my friends who are 18-22 went to Iraq, I would definately hate to lose them. I talked to my friend and he is going there as mostly duty for cooking but he is scared. It's scary how many troops have to go into the cities and be shot at by random civilians and can't differentiate the targets from the innocent bystanders


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> so those three, which the one handy capped, were enemies? enemies against an apache :nod:
> 
> If he was injured he's shoot back? first of all he didn't have any weapons, especially any that would harm an apache. Saving private ryan? American movie-enuff said.
> 
> boxer, you said terrorist? so now iraqi had become terrorist? or it is the tv mentality of every muslim is a terrorist? no proof or any mass weapons, or weapons of any sort. Wake up it is about the oil, how come they didn't leave till now?


 kouma i dont think you pay attention too well. I never said anything about terrorist. Try this CTRL+F terrorist. I never mentioned it, THANK YOU. 2nd, american movie presenting a real war scenario. The german never came back with an army or was heard of again. I just said what if because it's possible and probably happened in Iraq. Also, a threat to an Apache? An RPG costs about 500 USD in Iraq. It's very easy to get it. 2 huge trucks can carry many weapons. You can never know if those trucks had an RPG. Also if they didn't, don't you think ground forces would have trouble if the apache didn't take them out. That's the point of air support.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

boxer said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > so those three, which the one handy capped, were enemies? enemies against an apache :nod:
> ...


 Sorry the terrorist comment was for bullsnake.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow, I am surprized some of you actually lowered yourself to belch out anti Canadian and anti American slurs. I was not for the war, I don't believe a war was needed. I do think someone should have "peacefully" occupied Izreal when suicide bombings of thousands of innocent women and children was happening. And for that guy who was posting all of the anti Canadian crap about us not doing anything and sitting on our ass watching. Ever hear of the "peacekeepers?" They occupy and rebuild. Donating and giving up hundreds of millions per year to rebuild destroyed cities and help feed the populations. So just because Canada doesn't get involved in the actual act of war don't let that fool you.

Also, I am very happy teh U.S were able to find and capture Saddam. I hope he doesn't get the death penelty though. The best thing for him is to rot away in some shitty cement cell until he is old.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Anyways, this is getting off the subject. If you agree with the cause of this war, then there is no point in discussing it any further. I say the cause was oil, even though I agree with settlefornothing that the removal of that f****t saddam was a good thing, and the only good thing from this war. Everything else is for personal benefits and hatered.

Just remember me when the US/Israel goes after syria, and the rest of the arab countries.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

kouma said:


> Sorry the terrorist comment was for bullsnake.


 Yes, terrorists. Any individual still engaging the American and Iraqi Army by planting bombs and sniping -after the fall of Hussein- is a terrorist.

As for the comment about this being about oil -this region is inheritly unstable because it has oil. The goverments of these middle eastern counties need to brainwash their people with thoughts of 'infidel' enemies like Jews and Americans. If not, the people will begin to ask questions of their goverments like:
If we live in an oil rich country, why are we so poor?
Why don't we have free elections?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Also, I am very happy teh U.S were able to find and capture Saddam. I hope he doesn't get the death penelty though. The best thing for him is to rot away in some shitty cement cell until he is old.


 the Iraqis are going to kill him. I cant see them keeping him alive. Especially with the extreme punishment of there legal systems out there. You steal in Saudi Arabia they cut your hand off.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

kouma said:


> Anyways, this is getting off the subject. If you agree with the cause of this war, then there is no point in discussing it any further. I say the cause was oil, even though I agree with settlefornothing that the removal of that f****t saddam was a good thing, and the only good thing from this war. Everything else is for personal benefits and hatered.
> 
> Just remember me when the US/Israel goes after syria, and the rest of the arab countries.


 Drop it :nod:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Well the 1st Gulf War was due to Iraq invading Kuwait because of lower oil prices so its not oil US is after. Many of the Oil Lines were burned by Iraqi troops. If US took the Oil, its only as revenue than going back to the rebuilding of Iraq. I was against the war but not full heartedly. I would of liked to see Sadaam captured but only way was war. Since the US went to war, I did what Madonna did, supported the troops even tho I was truly against it. There is no point of fighting back if you already loss.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeh, I know they will. That really is too easy though. With al the bad he has done he should suffer and being killed instantly isn't much of a suffereing for what he has done.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry the terrorist comment was for bullsnake.
> ...


 I'm sorry, but that's a bunch of non-sense...
There's plenty of Iraqi's fighting the Coalition forces because half their family was killed by cluster bombs (wheter intentionally or not), and there's plenty of Iraqi's fighting because they see Coalitionists as occupiers (wheter they supported Saddam in the past or not).

Saying that every Iraqi that shoots at Americans are terrorists is just wrong: some were "made" terrorists, because they lost everything due to the Coalition (and you may flame me all you want for this, but imo. it's pretty similar to how many Americans felt after 9/11). Others are just doing their patriottic duty, just like the Coalition forces are doing in Iraq, by defending their country against what they see as foreign invaders (in this case it's Coalition forces, but it could have been any other invader...)


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Yeh, I know they will. That really is too easy though. With al the bad he has done he should suffer and being killed instantly isn't much of a suffereing for what he has done.


 Put him in a small Cell, and put on the same video, over and over, and it'll never end, he will go insane after a while :nod:


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Put him in a small Cell, and put on the same video, over and over, and it'll never end, he will go insane after a while :nod:


 Hes allready there he is nuttier than squirrel sh*t.


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

> Put him in a small Cell, and put on the same video, over and over, and it'll never end, he will go insane after a while


Should use the tatu video for "they're not gonna get us"...over and over again


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Settle4Nothing said:


> Should use the tatu video for "they're not gonna get us"...over and over again


 or Outkasts "bombs over bagdad"


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

WOW! Aside from the early tantrums, this is a great topic!! It really, REALLY points out how little Americans know about the reality of war. That scene was just one of many hundreds of similar encounters. And I'm sure in many of those similar encounters, there were innocent men, women and children mixed in and they were killed as well. Many times they can't carefully shoot the bad guys; they have to blow up the whole area to be sure.

IT SUCKS! WAR SUCKS! But war is war. Do I agree with this war? Doesn't really matter at this point! We are over there trying to fix things. I don't see too many other countries sticking their own necks out for anyone else. Then again, most countries are not carrying a $7 trillion dollar debt. Go figure...

Stuff like this is the reality of war and is usually hidden from the public eye. This time it wasn't.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> There's plenty of Iraqi's fighting the Coalition forces because half their family was killed by cluster bombs (wheter intentionally or not), and there's plenty of Iraqi's fighting because they see Coalitionists as occupiers (wheter they supported Saddam in the past or not).
> 
> Saying that every Iraqi that shoots at Americans are terrorists is just wrong: some were "made" terrorists, because they lost everything due to the Coalition (and you may flame me all you want for this, but imo. it's pretty similar to how many Americans felt after 9/11). Others are just doing their patriottic duty, just like the Coalition forces are doing in Iraq, by defending their country against what they see as foreign invaders (in this case it's Coalition forces, but it could have been any other invader...)


 I doubt it has much to do with individual vendettas aginst the U.S. As we can see from all the terrorist strikes in Turkey, the terrorists will always be there to fight against Western ideals such as liberty and democracy. Ultimately, the goal is a free, autonomous Iraq.

The coalition will eventually pull out of Iraq, and the terrorists will still continue to strike the Iraqi people.

Free elections are a very dangerous idea in the Middle East. It can potentially remove alot of people from power. We can expect more resistance from leaders whose power base depends on keeping their people poor and controlling them by fear and hatred of ideas and other religons.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > kouma said:
> ...


 thanks for clarifying that, i didn't feel like explaining the difference from an enemy in war from a terrorist.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Put him in a small Cell, and put on the same video, over and over, and it'll never end, he will go insane after a while


Make him watch Teletubbies 24 hours a day for the rest of his life. TORTURE!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

it was heck alot better at the battle of gettysburg back during the american civil war, i mean heck they fought on a battlefield and didnt bomp some city like they did in iraq last year.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

That was badass!!!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man thats nuts holy come


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

If I was american(which I'm not) I wouldn't be proud of that. God bless america? how about god bless Canada for not going in and killing so many people most of which are unarmed. btw I'm not trying to make fun of the US but I just think they're cowards and are way too damn patriotic. It is so annoying to hear everyone chanting U S A! U S A! maybe that's why everyone hates the US and loves Canada.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

be careful what you say CKY you might get a warning, like I did.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I find it funny how all of these Canadians are trying to sit here and lecture us on the ethics of war when Canada has never even been in one.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

ok I'm sorry just got carried away

Oh and we've been in a war and it was against Us. And we won!! it was a while ago.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

That video was terrible, war is terrible. Not proud of it at all, with that said, I will not question the apache driver. WTF, we'll never know if the iraqi's had stingers in that truck which would've wiped out that apache crew. War is not a game, the apache crew was lucky that day if they made it back.

My little bro (USAF) is in Kyrgyzstan right now, just a hop skip and jump away from Afghanistan...war is scarey!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

war isnt sh*t nowadays, from vietnam and back is real..thats like playing a videogame...no heart


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

saddamn hussien, inhumaine, cocaine, tony the tiger, sharpie

why do these things all rime man

*snort snort*


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> I find it funny how all of these Canadians are trying to sit here and lecture us on the ethics of war when Canada has never even been in one.


ummmm have you forgot WW1 and WW2??? we along with the british helped you guys out huge!!! Like omg man when i was reading that i started laughing...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Just to add, Canada has been invloved in many wars. our army used to be a serious force until it was dismantled due to lack of funding. Either way though, I am against war. Many of my relatives have participated in many wars. My great grandfather alone was a veteran in WW1 and WW2.

Hopefully you guys can stop the "My country is better then yours" posts. It does nothing but make people defend their own.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> be careful what you say CKY you might get a warning, like I did.


 Why would CKY get a warning for expressing his opinion on the matter?!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

first of all u need to know that iragis ans sadam husein have NOTHING to do with september 11th....so get ur facts straight then come talk....i wish i could put an upside down american flag on my country....THE UNITED STATES GOVERNMENT IS CORUPT!!!!!!!...no one knows the real story about anything cuse the government edits everything and no one gets to see the real sh*t...screw the government

EDIT Ms_Natt: Respect the members of this board


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CKY said:


> I'm not trying to make fun of the US but I just think they're cowards and are way too damn patriotic. It is so annoying to hear everyone chanting U S A! U S A! maybe that's why everyone hates the US and loves Canada.


Is there anything wrong with patriotism?! I dont see any other country condoning in the "act." Why?! Because patriotism is what unites us and brings us to a common ground.



> btw I'm not trying to make fun of the US but I just think *they're cowards* and are way too damn patriotic.





dictionary.com said:


> cow·ard ( P ) Pronunciation Key (kourd)
> n.
> One who shows ignoble fear in the face of danger or pain.


Explain how we, the citizens of the United States, are cowards in all this?!

The point of this thread was not a debate of which is greater: USA or Canada. So please dont ruin this thread.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Just forget it guys, there is no winner in wars. Not US nor iraq are winners. But atleast iraq fought to protect their families (woman, children) and their country which they are proud off as you Ms Natt. On the other hand US fought for personal greed and pleasure.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

do u have to pay to see that vid or what
or can u get just a free trial


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Funny how people forget about how Sadaam treated his own people and how we were able to rid the Iraqi people of him in power. :sad:


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri PLEAS END THIS TRASH it has over stayed it's welcome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Death in # said:


> do u have to pay to see that vid or what
> or can u get just a free trial










forget about it link worked
thats horrible looking 
but thats war for u 
and when i was in the service im glad i dident see any action


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

reservoirdog51 said:


> Ms_Nattereri PLEAS END THIS TRASH it has over stayed it's welcome


 I have no grounds to close it. Everyone is remaining on topic as a topic like this would allow.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on Jan 13 2004, 06:52 PM
> QUOTE (Death in #'s @ Jan 13 2004, 09:43 PM)
> do u have to pay to see that vid or what
> or can u get just a free trial
> ...


Amen to that!

I was unfortunate to be in Turkey during their Military Coup.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Death in #'s Posted on Jan 13 2004, 06:52 PM
> > QUOTE (Death in #'s @ Jan 13 2004, 09:43 PM)
> > do u have to pay to see that vid or what
> > or can u get just a free trial
> ...










i know im a tuff guy thats always down for anything
but i would freak out with bullets flying by my head







and i was a 19 delta (cavalry scout)


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on Jan 13 2004, 06:58 PM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Jan 13 2004, 09:56 PM)
> QUOTE
> Death in #'s Posted on Jan 13 2004, 06:52 PM
> ...


I was a "Titless WAF" and I "flew a desk" It was scary listening to automatic weapons going off, you just knew people were getting killed. You bet your sweet ass I was freaking out. I hate what they USAF did with me, they stuck me out on the perimeter of the base and gave me 5 clips for the m-16...no, they were not banana clips either. How am I suppose to hold off insurgents with 5 clips...those assholes!!!







I guess I was basically a canary, if I didn't answer my radio, then they overtook my position...that still ticks me off.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Death in #'s Posted on Jan 13 2004, 06:58 PM
> > QUOTE (14_blast @ Jan 13 2004, 09:56 PM)
> > QUOTE
> > Death in #'s Posted on Jan 13 2004, 06:52 PM
> ...










dam that must of been intense


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I too am a vet. and if you aint been there then peacfully sit on your couch and keep on judging while people like us die for your right to do it!!!!!!!!!! As for the non- americans baggin on us.........I'm so damn upset i'll just let it go for now!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

The bottom line is that enlisted people are cannon fodder/pawns...expendible.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Too much Drama


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

kouma said:


> Just forget it guys, there is no winner in wars. Not US nor iraq are winners. But atleast iraq fought to protect their families (woman, children) and their country which they are proud off as you Ms Natt. On the other hand US fought for personal greed and pleasure.


ok, do u seriously think we are fighting for greed and pleasure???? i mean seriously???

EDIT Ms_Natt: Other ways of expressing yourself without using harsh words to disrespect a member! Keep it clean


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Jags said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > Just forget it guys, there is no winner in wars. Not US nor iraq are winners. But atleast iraq fought to protect their families (woman, children) and their country which they are proud off as you Ms Natt. On the other hand US fought for personal greed and pleasure.
> ...


If you had said greed and politics, I'd be OK with it. But pleasure?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

One more disrespecting comment and the thread is closed.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

pleasure: "He is wounded. hit him!, hit him and hit the car. Roger".
greed: Iraq's oil, and already Israel have bought soo much iraqi land for dirt cheap.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> pleasure: "He is wounded. hit him!, hit him and hit the car. Roger".


 He was confirming attack


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> pleasure: "He is wounded. hit him!, hit him and hit the car. Roger".


That's called following orders.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

> As for the non- americans baggin on us.........I'm so damn upset i'll just let it go for now!


First of all, there is only one Canadian bagging on you. The rest of us are stating our outlook on the war and what has been happening which is where the topic was heading. I see some of the American members feel exactly like some of us Canadians but you didn't mention them.

Also, it is the publics right and duty to critisize and question the government and it's actions.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jesus.....what a thread.

First of all...Kouma...if we wanted the f*cking oil we would take it. We would have taken it after the first ass kicking we put on Iraq...or we would take it now. We are not the ones with the pipe lines syphoning off the oil from this country...look to other countries in the UK. Countries that opposed any action against Iraq because they has a sweetass deal with the murdering shitheads in charge of the country. If you think this is all about oil, either you are 15 years old and believe every thing your left parents tell you or you are not very informed.

Yes...war sucks. Yes...there will be people killed that have done nothing wrong and are in the wrong place at the wrong time. It is all crap..but if you are so ignorant to believe that Iraq had nothing to do with the terrorists that attacked the USA than you are not very well read. Is this all about a vendetta because of the first war....no. If Iraq would have just complied with all the sanctions that were imposed instead of flipping off the entire UN...this war would never have happened. Everyone forget about that?

one last point..if I hear about the innocent women and children one more time.........exactly now many innocent women and children did Sadam kill in his reign? Read up a little before you bash the actions of a few men and women doing the job that none of us have been asked to do.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Jesus.....what a thread.
> 
> First of all...Kouma...if we wanted the f*cking oil we would take it. We would have taken it after the first ass kicking we put on Iraq...or we would take it now. We are not the ones with the pipe lines syphoning off the oil from this country...look to other countries in the UK. Countries that opposed any action against Iraq because they has a sweetass deal with the murdering shitheads in charge of the country. If you think this is all about oil, either you are 15 years old and believe every thing your left parents tell you or you are not very informed.
> 
> ...


Finally!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This thread is disgusting. I have very profound opinions on current and past American foreign policy and the two Bush administrations and the Clinton administration... However, I have attempted to not voice my politics on forums like these anymore. It always seems to get me into trouble. I know what I know and I believe what I believe. I educate myself on all sides. I read both sides, I watch both sides, and then I come to the opinion I do.

HOWEVER.

As I already stated this thread is disgusting. We can't talk about drugs on this forum yet we can post videos of people being shot down and killed? And then taking pride and relishing in it? I know war isn't pretty, but do we have to broadcast it on this message board? If it were an American soldier being gunned down and shown on this website the person who posted it would be flamed beyond belief and probably banned. But it's not the same the other way around. If that's America I don't want a part of it, thank you very much.

After reading this thread, I no longer have respect for a large number of people who come to these forums. And I only read it after Ms. Nat toned it down.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> one last point..if I hear about the innocent women and children one more time.........exactly now many innocent women and children did Sadam kill in his reign? Read up a little before you bash the actions of a few men and women doing the job that none of us have been asked to do.


 A lot of those innocent women and children also died because of US-backed UN resolutions to impose sanctions against Iraq. Sanctions that not only included trade in oil (and the US did still get oil from Iraq, except they paid in Euros and not American dollars) but also included basic necessities of life such as food stuffs and medical supplies. Imposing these types of sanctions would NEVER hurt Saddam Hussein in any way and was just a way to make a scapegoat in the entire situation...

"Look what Saddam was doing! If he would have left his people would have been better off!"

When imposing those sanctions, the world damn well knew what type of monster Saddam Hussein was and what he was capable of doing.

Also, the Americans were the ones who abandoned the Shi'ite Mulsims I believe it was after the first Gulf War. The USA had pledged to aid them in an uprising against Saddam, but when the time came, the USA was not there supplying the weapons and aid they were going to and thus the Muslims were slaughtered... And you wonder why the extremists in there now have such a hatred for the USA?

God. I swore to myself I wasn't going to make a post like this but I just couldn't help myself. When someone says "read up" and they themselves are just as ignorant it really gets to me.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Due to popular demand this thread is now _officially_ closed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Why would you hold back a post if you have something to say? Im not against others opinions...I just think they should be informed.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mettle said:


> I know war isn't pretty, but do we have to broadcast it on this message board? If it were an American soldier being gunned down and shown on this website the person who posted it would be flamed beyond belief and probably banned. But it's not the same the other way around.


Please do not make any assumptions around the banning decisions made on this site. You insinuating I would actually ban someone for having a different political view than me or the majority is a personal insult to me.

In addition, this link was allowed to stay because it was from ABCNews, a reputable news soure that deemed it worthy for public viewing. I do not pretend to be able to make these types of determinations.

In addition, you are allowed to talk about drugs here, just not "Should I do 2 tabs of LSD tonight?" threads. Debates around the legalization, health effects, etc of drugs are encouraged just as they would be on any legitimate website.

If you have such a major problem with the way this website is run, I suggest you either take it up with me or staff in private. Public assumptions, accusations, and flaming of me and how I run this site will not get you anywhere.

Xenon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

One more thing: These links will be left up for the reasons noted above. To all people "mad" at me or the moderators for allowing this material to stay up, please realize, YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY OPINION ON THIS SITE.

I attempt to walk a fine line and try to satisfy all members, and be respectful of everyones beliefs and backgrounds. But I am not a miracle worker, and I cant satisfy everyone in all situations. I guess this is just one of them.


----------

